
Google/auto: collection of source code generators for Java - based2
https://github.com/google/auto
======
based2
[https://www.reddit.com/r/java/comments/55gg6t/github_googlea...](https://www.reddit.com/r/java/comments/55gg6t/github_googleauto_a_collection_of_source_code/)

